# Hello



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I just joined FF. My husband and I have been TTC naturally for 1.5 years. I am 36 (37 in a few months) and my husband is 46 next month.
We have unexplained IF. My hormone levels are all good and my husband's sperm tested in the normal range. I had a hysterosalpingogram a few months ago which suggested I may have a blocked tube but a subsequent laparoscopy to remove mild endometriosis and small fibroids found both tubes patent. 
I conceived (completely unplanned) with a former boyfriend in 2010 but terminated the pregnancy as the relationship was toxic. Having conceived previously I assumed it would happen again... 
We are just starting our first cycle of IVF (self-funded). Given our ages I didn't want to try IUI or anything else first. 
I would love to hear success stories as I've got myself really worked up.
I have been using the suprecur nasal spray since Weds and feel all over the shop. I literally cannot stop crying - is this normal?
Many thanks. X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi MrsM67

Welcome to FF  . I hope you don't mind I changed the title of your thread so as not to cause any confusion on this intro's board and have posted links to some areas of the site you might find useful and on which you'll find many stories of hope.

*IVF* - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*IVF Diaries* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=193.0 In this section you'll find member's treatment diaries and their journeys through treatment and beyond.

*June/July Cycle Buddies* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335359.120 This is a great place to chat with others currently going through treatment, who can relate to all the side effects and emotions related to the drugs and procedures.

I don't normally post links to pregnancy sections in welcome posts but I know you're keen to have a look at success stories and you'll find lots here... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Oh and it's completely normal to be all over the place when down regulating as you are now, I've done it 3 times and has kicked in each time - and I was completely scatty too and had to write post its to myself otherwise I just forgot things!

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Dory,
Thank you so much for your reply and for all the links.
Good luck to you too.
Xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Mrs M67. We seem to be in a similar situation to you. We are in the "unexplained" category top and I'm due to start my suprecur spray tomorrow. I've been feeling fairly calm this week but now it's upon us I am a bit nervous. I think you just have to listen to your body, be kind to yourself and take things very easy. That's what I plan to do, although let's see how I'm feeling in a few days time. Best of luck with it all x x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Dawny,
I'm now on day 6 of the nasal spray and thankfully I am feeling much better now! The first four days I couldn't stop crying, and I very rarely cry usually. I think it's because the drugs effectively induce a temporary menopause so I was feeling menopausal. I haven't had any other side effects from the suprecur so that's good.
My GonalF injections and pessaries arrived this afternoon (I am supposed to be working from home but find myself on FF instead!) so it feels like things are moving forwards. I am seeing the doc for my first scan next weds so hopefully I will be able to start the injections then, assuming the spray has done its job... 
Good luck to you too and I hope you are ok with the suprecur.
Xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you. I know, FF can get very addictive. Especially when getting close to treatment. My scan is on 9th June so not too long to wait. Have you been taught how to give the injections? I'm assuming I'll get shown at the scan. Good luck and keep in touch. Will be interested to hear how you get on x x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Dawny,
I haven't been shown how to do the injections yet - I am assuming the doc will show me on Weds. I'm a bit nervous as I've had a life-long fear of needles but I know it's just mind over matter and if it gives me a chance to have a baby I will get on and do it!
Let me know how you get on too. 
Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi mrsm67...welcome to FF! Wanted to wish you the best of luck on your journey...
I found myself on here in October 2013 when I started my first round of ivf. I was 39 and no problems, I too had been pregnant naturally twice before but ended in miscarriage, I assumed I would fall pregnant no problem with my husband but sadly not and after two years trying we started the tests...they found my husband had low volume and motility...FF cycle buddies were a huge support to me during treatment and I am still very friendly with a girl I cycled with, our babies were born a few days apart!
I hope your dreams come true and sending you huge heaps of baby dust xx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Hannah,
Thank you so much for your message and huge congratulations on your little'un!
Your story is very encouraging so thank you for sharing it with me - I really do appreciate you taking the time.
Xxxx


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi there
I'm new to all this!  We've been TTC for 3 years with unexplained infertility.  
I started my nasal spray about a week ago and am just starting to feel down with anxiety etc. 
I wish you lots of luck for your treatment. X


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Blocksta,
It sounds like we're in a very similar position. I started the nasal spray exactly two weeks ago and I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow for a scan. Hopefully the spray will have done its job and I will be able to start the jabs. I am finding the whole thing very tough emotionally (i don't cope well with uncertainty at the best of times!) but trying to keep busy and my mind off it as much as poss (which is no mean feat). Since the first few days of the nasal spray I haven't really had any side effects, though I begin to worry that that means I haven't responded properly...! Wishing you lots of luck on your journey. Where in the country are you?
Xxx


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi MrsM thank you!  It does sound like we are at the same stage.  So pleased in not alone.  I started on the 10th and my next appt is on the 2nd.  I'm on at the moment and have to say it's the most painful period pain ever.  Ive not had any symptoms up till now but since my period started I've been feeling quite emotional.  Although if you ask my husband he'll probably say I've been ratty.  I've had to count to ten on occassions.

I'm at Oxford Fertility...where are you?

Good luck and keep me posted on how it's all going...nice to talk  x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Morning Blocksta,
My period ended a few days ago but it was also more painful than usual - maybe the hormones in the nasal spray are to blame?
My husband keeps telling me I'm ratty too - I thought I'd been doing a good job of hiding my irritability but obviously not!
I am at CRM Care in London. 
Defo keep in touch.
Xxx


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Will definitely keep in touch. Oh and I'm also a MrsM haha. 

Glad I was back at work feeling slightly normal although a bit scatty. Definitely the nasal spray I reckon. 

I don't know how long you have to take it for, I am doing twice a day at the moment then it drops to once next week.

Fingers crossed for you and lots of luck x


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear you've both been feeling a bit emotional with the nasal spray. I'm almost a week in with it and not been feeling too bad other than extremely tired and have had a few headaches. However I am due on at the weekend so we'll see if that changes things! Are you guys on the June/July cycle buddies board? Sounds like we're all at a similar stage. Mrs M67, how did your appointment go? Best of luck to you both x x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Dawny,
Thank you for asking.
I had my scan and unfortunately I didn't down regulate. My lining hadn't thinned and there was a follicle on my left fallopian tube... The consultant said I was about to ovulate, despite having only finished my period a few days ago. He thinks perhaps I ovulate at different times each month which may be why it's difficult to conceive...
So he gave me a shot of Ovitrille and said to have plenty of intercourse over the next few days. Then when my next period starts (assuming i haven't conceived naturally, which, let's face it, isn't going to happen) I will start a short protocol and go straight into stimulation without down regulating. So my IVF cycle has been delayed by a couple of weeks and I'm just hoping this set-back isn't a sign of things to come.
I hope your DR is more successful. 
Xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. But you never know, you could always have a shock natural one if he's giving the go ahead for nookie. It must be so disappointing for you but just.think of all the time you've had to wait already. You're still really close to giving this a try which will hopefully make your dreams come true. But must be really crap having to put up with that bloody nasal spray for it not to work. Keep your chin up. Sending positive vibes your way x x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Aww, thank you Dawny. I'm pleased you're doing ok on the nasal spray. When is your first scan? 
Xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

It's not till 9th June. Just don't know what to expect. Thought I would feel more different. Just need to wait and see what happens. X x


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi all

MrsM sorry to hear you have not down regulated   I can imagine how disappointed you are.

Hello Dawnie, I am a week in front as I have my appointment on Tuesday and then start injecting hopefully on Wednesday.  Really not looking forward to that, I just wish I could press fast forward on that bit.


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Blocksta. It's all happening for you. It is a nerve wracking thought though and I know what you mean wishing you could fast forward that part. It's all fear of the unknown and asking the "what ifs" as well. Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll be fine x x


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

I was dreading the injections too as I have had a life-long phobia of needles (once, about 15 yrs ago, I fainted after having a blood test!) but at my scan on Wednesday when my consultant said he was going to give me a shot of Ovitrelle he suggested I do it so I could practise. So I did and it was absolutely fine - the needle is very fine and it didn't hurt at all. Good luck for Tuesday, Blocksta.
Xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning ladies 

This is turning into a really supportive little thread and I'm sure you'll all agree how reassuring it is to finally start chatting to people in the same situation as you who genuinely understand all the range of feelings and emotions that accompany infertility and a treatment cycle. You all seem to be at really similar stages of treatment right now and will find even more ladies on the June/July cycle buddies thread that you can also chat to and support as you've been doing here. I hope noone minds the gentle reminder to continue on the cycle buddies thread it's just that we try to keep the intros section for initial contact and direction to helpful links. This thread will stay on this page but I'll lock it in a little while. Here's the link to the June/July cycle buddies thread

*June/July Cycle Buddies* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335359.120

 Good Luck to you all 

Dory xxxx
(Moderator)


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Dory,
Yes of course and thank you. 
Xxxxx


----------

